# up the rouge!



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

check this book out. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Up-Rouge-Paddling-Detroits-Painted/dp/0814334253"]Amazon.com: Up the Rouge!: Paddling Detroit&#39;s Hidden River (Painted Turtle Book) (Painted Turtle Books) (9780814334256): Joel Thurtell, Patricia Beck: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61opDHGOdJL[/ame] its about the rouge river in southeast mi.


----------

